# Green Tomato Mincemeat



## Somebunny (Dec 6, 2011)

Green Tomato Mincemeat

3lbs. green tomatoes chopped
3lbs. apples chopped
1 C. apple juice
2 C. chopped suet or 1 C. butter
1-1/2 C. cider vinegar
2 C. currents or 1/2 currents & 1/2 raisins
2lbs. brown sugar
2tsp. cinnamon
1tsp. cloves
1/2 tsp. allspice
1/2 tsp. mace
2 tsp. salt
1 orange (grated rind and juice)
1 lemon (grated rind and juice)
boiling water

Pour boiling water over chopped tomatoes, let stand overnight.  Drain for 1 hour.  Combine tomatoes, apples, raisins in a large saucepan.  Add salt and sugar mix well. Combine vinegar, juice and spices and add to tomato mixture. Simmer for 2 to 2-1/2 hours.  Add suet or butter stir to mix well.
Spoon mincemeat into jars and process (if you wish) in a pressure canner for 25 minutes at 10lbs. pressure.  If you do not wish to can, the mincemeat can be frozen or baked immediately into pies, tarts etc.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2011)

Blimey Bunny you make mince pies, Heston B has launched a mince pie in Waitrose that you reheat and dust with pine scented sugar. A friend tried them and said they smelled like lav cleaner


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol! Bolas..............I am assuming that its the pine scented sugar that makes them smell like lavatory cleaner! lol again  Of course mince pie is an aquired taste for many people, I can only assume that pine is as well


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2011)

Bunny how easy is it to buy suet in your area?


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 7, 2011)

Not that easy in my local ( small town) area, but I think I can get it in the bigger centers with ethnic neighborhoods. I was given some rendered suet one time at a german sausage/paste shop.  They were giving each patron a small carton with their purchase.  If not I would just use butter or lard.


----------

